# Ok, this is ridiculous



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I was taking Chumley for a walk, which he is very good with and already knows how to sit, its supposed to help with separation anxiety, and guess what I found?

























There were two dogs, um, stuck together and this little guy was trying his best to get in on it, too. According to his teeth, he's between 3 and 4 months old. No worries, I will be posting online and in the paper to try to find his family. He's a little cutie. (the collar is mine btw)


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Dear lord looks like you will be getting those rescue dog you wanted after all. 

Are you going to report him to the shelter too?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw what a cutie pie! I hope you're able to find his family, but glad he's safe and sound with you in the meantime.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness! it literally rains Chi's and Chi mixes out of the sky where you live!! LOL

He is cute!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL That is so frickin funny! Very awesome he found a safe place to stay until his owners collect him! Hopefully the shelters can take a pic of him and get word out! Keep us updated on this little cutie pie!!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

That last pic has JR all over it im going to guess a jack/chi mix


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

mooberry said:


> That last pic has JR all over it im going to guess a jack/chi mix


Yeah, thats what I was thinking, too. He's definately not full chi. Also, the way his front legs are, he may have daschund in him instead. I had to put him in a crate, he got out of the pen in about 5 minutes. lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweet of you to take him in. Hope everything works out.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

oops double post


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You are like Doctor Doolittle or the Pied Piper. Chis would find you and follow you anywhere!! It is really kind of funny. I cannot decide if you should be scared to go outside...haha!

He is precious. SUCH sweet eyes and pretty coloring!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Aww what a cutie!! I hope you find the owners soon! And if not, then he will be safe by you


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

mooberry said:


> Dear lord looks like you will be getting those rescue dog you wanted after all.
> 
> Are you going to report him to the shelter too?


Yes, tomorrow I will fill out the found paper for the books at the pound and SPCA and go to the vets, have him checked for a microchip and leave info with them. They are the largest, most popular vet hospital in the city.


----------



## Sweet.Snuggles (Nov 20, 2011)

Aww what a sweetie. x


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

He is sooo cute! I am glad you found him and brought him home where he will be safe until his owners can be found. Thank you so much for doing that!!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

How is he today? Any luck with finding his owners? ps. what name have you given him


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Four months old and already trying to get a piece of the action? Talk about an over-achiever! :lol:


----------

